# iPod Touch 3rd Generation Accelerometer not working



## tech.jk (Aug 5, 2007)

hey,
i bought my iPod Touch about 1.5 weeks after it came out (the 3rd generation), and lately, i've been having some accelerometer problems. accelerometer problems as in: IT DOESN'T WORK AT ALL. crap.

basically, what i've done (short of going to the apple store, which i will do when i get the time) is restore to both 3.1.1 and 3.1.2. i've tried almost everything, from restoring (as i mentioned before) to running a fridge magnet over the back... strange.

any ideas?
thanks in advance.


----------

